# Pickapeppa recipe



## phreak (Mar 18, 2009)

Does anyone have a recipe similar to Pickapeppa??? 
All I've found online is this one 
http://www.recipezaar.com/Pickapeppa-Sauce-319040

I don't think that will be even close as I know the real Pickapeppa has several different fruits and raisins...I would like to make a pickapeppa like sauce with a little more heat than the off the shelf version.


----------



## rivet (Mar 18, 2009)

The caribbean flavor of Pickapeppa is good but it does need heat. I add a boatload of red pepper flakes to it and use it as a rub, tho' I've spooned that thick mess on plain roasted chicken on my plate. Depending on your heat tolerance control the amounts of flakes you add. It is an easy way to dial up the heat. Hope this helps...


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 18, 2009)

Mmmm.... I love pickapeppa on creamcheese then schmeared on a cracker. lol  Good stuff. :)


----------



## fire it up (Mar 18, 2009)

You need some heat I can help with that.  Attempting to grow some bhut jolokia this year, assuming they grow well enough I am going to have more than my fair share of jolokia, not to mention habanero and everything else.  Anyone happen to be in the Southern Jersey area come middle of summer/ripining time you would be more than welcome to stop by for some peppers.  Never know, I just may be smoking a fattie too, and hopefully something going on the smoker.


----------



## mgwerks (Mar 18, 2009)

LOL - your Yiddish is showing, Jeanie!


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 19, 2009)

LOL...


----------

